# Tuna Poppers



## baitbig

Hey guys. I'm starting get into the topwater action for tuna and mahi and amberjack and wanted to know what plugs you use and do you change out the hooks or rings and which ones are the best quality. 

I'm heading back to Venice during Labor Day and have a couple spinner 8000 that I want to use for topwater. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## HiggsBoson

As far as out of the box fishability and affordability I would recommend the OTI Komodo and Wombat poppers. Both come with Raptor 4x hooks and rings and will run you around $22-25/each. I also recommend the Halco 130 for a stickbait to try throwing. On those you will want to upgrade at least the hooks if not both hooks and rings. I bent the stock hooks on a 60 lb YFT. Halcos run around $14/each. Another good affordable option is the Jigging World Bulldog popper. I have used them a few times as well and have been pleased with the results. Those come unrigged so you will have to buy hooks and rings, but not a big deal if you were going to change them out on a stock lure anyway. You can fully rig them for about the same price as the OTI lures.

HB


----------



## baitbig

Awesome thanks for the info. I saw the Komodo and they look nice and I saw the jigging world ones too and I kind of like how they come with rings and hooks. I like to modify my stuff sometimes. I've had trebles in my fingers before and will never use trebles on them again for sizable fish.


----------



## baitbig

Sorry Jigging World don't come with hooks and rings, a plus for me.


----------



## doughboy361

http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=2065


----------



## nook

Mmmm...na! 

You don't need no fancy poppers from overseas . Those OTI , rivers ea dumbell pops and the JW are plenty for any yft in the GOM.


----------



## t-astragal

Don't forget the Maguronis. Also this year I've noticed smaller poppers are doing better. Yozuri sashimi bull and tuna Hunter jr work good. And btw $25-30 per lure is about my limit. The fish don't care. 


Steve


----------



## nook

E basic power also has some decent pops make sure you change all the hardware...they suck


----------



## baitbig

Thanks for all the advice. I think I'm going to order about 8-10 from Jigging world and put my own rings and hooks on them. 

I've lost the high dollar poppers as well and it sucks when you lose a 50 dollar lure, yet the last one I still have is 15 dollar one. Just wanted to make sure they'll hold against bigger yft.


----------



## nook

Not worth spending $50 on a wood chunk ..regardless of how fancy it's . Fish don't really care . GL


----------



## red34

You shouldn't have to upgrade the components on our poppers or Maguroni lures unless you want to switch to singles


----------



## HiggsBoson

red34 said:


> You shouldn't have to upgrade the components on our poppers or Maguroni lures unless you want to switch to singles


I agree. That is why the OTI poppers and stick baits comprise the bulk of my lures. I was talking about the Halco lures having substandard stock hooks and rings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R

We did well out of venice last fall using poppers from www.strikertackle.com They have good deals on the popper sets.


----------



## Masoud

Before you go and order 8 surface lures it would be a good idea to find out what weight of lure is optimum for your set up. The rod, reel, line, type of leader, weight of the lure and your proficiency all have an effect on casting distance. There is nothing worse than when the boats positions to allow casting and your lure plops into the water halfway to where it should be.

If you have a buddy that has different style lures in various weight ranges that will let you try them out, it would make it easy for you to order the right weight of lures for your set up. Some lures of the same weight will cast better than another of a different brand. Your testing should be done with completed modifications to hooks, rings etc. You also need to make sure that any of your mods to the lures doesn't adversely affect their action.

I don't think it gets any better than having a fish blow up on your surface lure. Good luck and tight lines to you.


----------

